
The best ergonomic keyboards on the market. - peter123
http://www.slate.com/id/2216706/pagenum/all/#p2
======
ZeroGravitas
I use the Kinesis Advantage Ergonomic Keyboard featured (except in black).
It's pretty great.

The best bit is the placement of the non-alphanumeric keys e.g. space, enter,
delete, backspace, ctrl, alt, etc. They are all placed in those two clumps
under each of your thumbs where a traditional long space bar would be.

It also has arrow keys arranged in a Vim-like JKLH arrangement just below the
"normal" keys.

I also type Dvorak on it and I can configure that within the keyboard software
rather than in the OS, not that that's particularly hard but it's nice to plug
and go. (I don't have the slightly more expensive Dvorak keycaps model they
sell because if you're looking at the keys then you're doing it wrong)

~~~
aristoxenus
The placing of the common modifier keys under your thumbs is great on this
keyboard. I think it has a lot of design features I'm not even conscious of
(the thing is just so fast and comfortable), but another of my favorites is
how little force is required to put the keys, and how deep they press before
they hit bottom (as soon as they engage, the circuits trigger an audible
"click" so you know you don't need to press further). That leads to a lot less
strain on your tendons and joints.

Every time I've had a question about one of mine, they give me great support.
They're sturdy and well-engineered -- no disposable-age manufacturing
shortcuts. I own two, and I'll take them with me to the grave.

------
frossie
EPID, but in my personal experience the most ergonomic keyboard is the
smallest keyboard (with full-size keys obviously) as that involves the least
amount of hand movement and least unnatural stretch to the mouse.

For many years I have been an enthusiastic user of the Happy Hacking keyboard:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Hacking_Keyboard>

Not to sound like an infomercial, but it fixed all my hand/wrist pain
problems. The other advice I received, which also helps after that too-long
playstation session, is to sleep with your hands straight (wrist unbent,
fingers uncurled).

------
jodrellblank
Not a comprehensive summary of the available options. If you're really
interested, you might check out the Typing Injury FAQ and their list of
alternate keyboards at <http://tifaq.org/keyboards.html>

~~~
pasbesoin
Does anyone have experience with a chording keyboard? The idea has intrigued
me, but I haven't ponied up to try one out, yet. It appears there are now more
choices; the last time I looked, I didn't find much other than the BAT, and
the over $200 pricetag (at that time) was a deterrent.

<http://tifaq.org/keyboards/chording-keyboards.html>

~~~
aristoxenus
I spent a couple of months with a Twiddler, and while there was something
satisfying about learning a new typing-language, it ended up hurting my hands
more (I would switch off hands). It could have been just the shape of my hand,
but it put a lot of strain on my wrist tendons to keep it steady and mash the
keys.

I've always wondered about that AccuKey though.

